# Breeding Log: Bubbles and Sekihan



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Bubbles is my green marble female plakat and Sekihan is my red marble plakat male. I've tried breeding them in the past but have never been able to keep the fry alive. I am trying one last time. I'll update my progress here 
Below are pics of them in the breeding tub together. I've already seen a few embraces but couldn't get a pic of it, so I am going to leave them alone and check on them in the morning :fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pair! Love the turquoise


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks! Her colors really shine with the right light.
Below is Sekihan proudly guarding his nest this morning. No eggs yet, but Bubbles isn't too beat up so I'm going wait a bit longer


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Sekihan is dutifully guarding his nest of eggs and Bubbles is back in her home tank having a well deserved snack and rest.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great! He seems to be doing a bang up job!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

He's a great dad and has successfully hatched 3 other spawns but I am the one who can't figure out how to keep the fry alive. I am going to keep him in longer this time. Some breeders suggest up to 2 months keeping dad in with the fry. 

Any suggestions on if this is a good idea or not?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I do not know if you can compare. I have by chance a compatible pair blue gouramis. The have often had a bubble nest and a cloud fry. In the 15G below are only catfish. Vallisneria gigantea is a top cross and obscures the view from below. Between the long leaves are very small fry. In the morning I sprinkle with a brush microworms in the cloud. After a week I'm assuming the Vallis out (in a seed tray) and catch with the flea net juvenile fish all out. In a 2.5 G which are then fed deliberately. Artemia. Then with Grindal


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

I think a week is reasonable. I have microworm and vinegar eels already, so I will start feeding those soon. I have my brine shrimp eggs waiting to hatch when the fry get bigger. I really hope I get a few fry out of this. I want to surprise my kids with one betta of their own.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Feed as soon as free swimming.Vinnegar eels first.then micro worms as the fry grow.
I just ordered Vinnegar eels(to arrive Mon) ,but have noticed improvement with my fry survival on microworms.They are a little large for the smaller fry(why I ordered vinnegar eels),but the fry love them.At 2 weeks free swimming I still see my fry wrestling with microworms.I am breeding Gemran Blue Rams which are tiny also.
I go from day 1 until day 3 for pulling parent(s).Once the fry will not stay in nest the male will probly become frustrated and possibly eat fry.I have many pairs that all act different, but none of mine can stay for more then 7 days without eating fry?


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

I'll keep that in mind. Thanks coralbandit!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think pulling dad depends on him. You can successfully raise a spawn to adulthood if the male is good enough. Best thing I can tell you is for them all, feed well and often. Do not be surprised if he is eating one or two, just if he goes all out. That is why it is important to feed him well, on great foods, as well as the fry. Waterchanges are still majorly important. 

When I feed fry, I go by their size. Very small ones I feed Vinegar eels first. Usually until day three which I can feed either MWs or BBS depending on the fish. If I feed MWs I will only do so for the first week and then go to BBS.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Sekihan is pretty aggressive. So I will keep a close eye on him. When should I do my first water change?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I start about two days after free swimming.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks again. I am so paranoid this time and determined to get it right


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not feeling very optimistic about this spawn. I see an awful lot of dead fry at the bottom of the tank but have no clue how to remove them without disturbing the ones in the nest and killing the rest. Help!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

The fry didn't make it. I found Sekihan sleeping on the opposite side of the breeding tub this morning.
I ordered some Indian almond leaves that should be in next week, so I am going to recondition him and try again with my other female Kaosu.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

That is very sad.
Maybe it was not warm enough. Or too much flow. Or the water chemistry.
Do they have a lot of other fish doing?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hate to hear that. Sorry I didnt see this earlier. 

What is the temp of the tank? 
Filter you are using?
Age of the pair?
How full is the tank?
How are you conditioning the pair?


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

No filter but the heater keeps it at 76F
Both fish are a year old
Tank was only 5 inches deep
Conditioning the pair on blood worms and daphnia for 2 weeks feeding them 3 times a day


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

My other tanks have all healthy and thriving fish. My guppies and emerald corydoras breed like crazy with no problems


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah I believe your issue is temp! You should spawn them at 84 to 86, 86 being the best. I spawn mine sometimes at 90!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Ah I believe your issue is temp! You should spawn them at 84 to 86, 86 being the best. I spawn mine sometimes 90


Wow, I had no idea. I'll up the temp. I'll kick myself if that is it because I've lost 4 spawns in the past.  all my fault


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Everyone makes mistakes so no worries there. If it works then we know and you can grow out some nice fry!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

I have the tank at 82-84 F
I have just reintroduced them in the breeding tank today. Fingers crossed because this is definitely the last time I try with these two. Any future breeding attempts will be with new bettas, which I am not getting any time soon!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome! Good luck with them, beautiful pair!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Awesome! Good luck with them, beautiful pair!


They really are. I know if I can get the dry to grow there will be some beauties.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Awesome! Good luck with them, beautiful pair!


They really are. I know if I can get the fry to grow there will be some beauties.:betta:


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Wrapping and eggs this morning. Going to pull my girl out after church. Hoping she can hang in there and not get too beat up while I am out


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned a cover?
If the room is colder then tank it can cause issue when fry try to develope the labarynth.
A cover helps keep temp of water more stable and keeps air above moist and warm!
Good luck!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

It's covered!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How are the eggs this morning?


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Gone! He ate them all. This pair is retired. I'm going to look around for a nice male and female then try again. My twin 7 year Olds have been wanting their own tanks and this will be a good excuse to get them each one.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Can I start a thread asking about some fish on ebay I have been looking at? I'd like more expert opinions before I commit.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure can! Or, how about, do you have facebook? You can join the Eastern Betta Society ( I can send a link ) And ask any question there. We have breeders from all over the US, and many have absolutely wonderful fish!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Sure can! Or, how about, do you have facebook? You can join the Eastern Betta Society ( I can send a link ) And ask any question there. We have breeders from all over the US, and many have absolutely wonderful fish!


I do have fb.
I'll post there too. Thanks


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

April you have been getting some good advice but there is one other thing I would stress. Small multiple feedings instead of one large feeding. Large feedings tend to foul tanks with debris cast aside by greedy fry and uneaten live foods that die and rot.
And prepared foods build up fast. Small feedings insure consumption by fry and they leave less debris behind if they do not have unlimited selection when feeding.


----------

